# Using hermie seeds, bad or really bad?



## Witness (May 22, 2006)

I'm wondering if there is some predetermined catasrophe waiting to happen if growing seeds from a Hermie. My friend told me I never should, but I allready did with all of my 12 plants... witch came from a hermie bud.


----------



## Mutt (May 22, 2006)

Um yes, you chances of a hermie are much much higher. I myself would kill crush and destroy any hermie seed. They can cause a disastor in a crop. Its your call. you can smoke bud from a hermie and still get high though.


----------



## Witness (May 22, 2006)

Thanks. Well from now on I wont plant hermie seed=)


----------



## Kindbud (May 22, 2006)

I Never grew a Hermie plant but 
it would be cool to just to see how
It looks and stuff!


----------



## Hick (May 23, 2006)

You should strive to grow "good pot", untill you've mastered that. Pollen is spread by wind. Growing a hermie risks any other nearby (within a mile) grows of accidental pollination from your "Poison Pill". So...you not only fekk up your own crop, but anyone elses nearby, that 'd piss me off.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 23, 2006)

That would be a aggravating experience, has it ever happened to you hick?


----------

